# A Barbie Joke



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

A dad is on his way home a bit late from the office when he realizes that it's his daughter's birthday and he has not bought her a gift. So he stops at a toy store to buy his daughter a Barbie. Inside he sees a Barbie display and asks the salesgirl how much the Barbies are. The girl responds: "Which one? We have:

Gymnasium Barbie: Â£19.95

Volleyball Barbie: Â£19.95

Shopping Barbie: Â£19.95

Surfer Barbie: Â£19.95

Disco Barbie: Â£19.95

And

Divorced Barbie: Â£299.95

Shocked, the man asks, "Why is Divorced Barbie Â£299.95 when all the other Barbies are Â£19.95?"

Exasperated, the girl responds:

"Sir, Divorced Barbie comes with":

Ken's Car

Ken's House

Ken's Boat

Ken's furniture

Ken's jewellery

Ken's money

Ken's computer, and

Ken's best friend....


----------



## 007TT (Mar 20, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## tommyt (Nov 14, 2003)

Why didnt Barbie get pregnant?

Because Ken came in a different box !!!


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Very good, should i show my wife :lol:


----------



## monkey_boy (Feb 3, 2007)

:lol: :lol:

oh...and Barbie did not get pregnant because everyone knows boys who play with dolls are gay anyway.


----------

